# Suche Serien wie Breaking Bad, Shameless und The Walking Dead!



## Shirayu (9. März 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich brauche eure Hilfe, da ich keinen Stoff zum schauen mehr habe!

Die im Titel genannten Serien beschreiben auch schon ganz gut für welche Genres ich mich interessiere.
Einerseits Drama, aber auch Komödien und Krimi finde ich spannend.

Habe mich schon ein bisschen umgeguckt, aber nicht so tolle Sachen gefunden.
Dazu gehört beispielsweise, dass ich das Zeitalter von Game of Thrones langweilig finde.

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir etwas vorschlagen könntet.

LG Shirayu


----------



## Zybba (9. März 2015)

Im Titel klingt es für mich erst mal so, als würdest du alles gucken. ^^

Mir haben gefallen:
The Wire, Sopranos, Californication

Die Serien sind alle schon älter.
Gerade The Wire ist technisch grenzwertig heutzutage. Ist halt noch 4:3 und eher schlechte Qualität.


----------



## Shirayu (9. März 2015)

Danke Zybba für deine Antwort.
Die Sopranos habe ich angefangen, aber wieder abgebrochen, da diese nicht so modern ist.
The Wire sieht echt nicht so toll aus, aber Californication habe ich mir schonmal notiert. Danke!


----------



## torkol (9. März 2015)

Hast du Netflix?Wenn ja kannst du ja mal Better Call Saul probieren


----------



## Lexx (9. März 2015)

Blacklist
Person of Interest
Orange is the new Black
Getting on
Follow me
Lillyhammer 

und a pro pos Shameless: schon die originale UK gesehen?
(Um Welten besser.. und ordinärer.)



> â€‹wieder abgebrochen, da diese nicht so modern ist.
> The Wire sieht echt nicht so toll aus


Häh??

Und.. zb.  Hitchcock-Filme, generell Klassiker zu denen The Wire sicherlich gehört,
 schaut man sich erst gar nicht an.. ?

Tust du Pixel zählen oder willst du dir Geschichten erzählen lassen?


----------



## Combi (9. März 2015)

schau die serie "strike back".
is die geilste serie , die ich je gesehen habe.
action ohne ende...


----------



## kero81 (9. März 2015)

Dexter, Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Amon (9. März 2015)

The Wire ist der Hammer! Beste Crime Serie ever!


----------



## Jackbau3r73 (9. März 2015)

The Shield , 24


----------



## Grishnach (16. März 2015)

American Horror Story
Hannibal
The Strain
True Detective


----------



## GusTarballs (17. März 2015)

Vielleicht mal Z Nation anschauen, scheint ein Walking Dead Clone zu sein. Homicide wäre auch noch eine Alternative im Crime Bereich. Generell kannst du dir ja auch mal IMDB.com ansehn. Dort werden dir zu Serien/Filmen Infos angezeigt und ähnliche empfohlen.


----------



## Thomas0x (27. April 2015)

1. Spartacus
2. Spartacus
3. Spatacus 
4. Sherlock Holmes
5. Black Sails

In der Reihenfolge


----------

